# Overstitch procedure



## deeva456 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello.

I have a couple of physicians who want to start performing and billing for Outlet reduction using endoscopic Overstitch suturing .  I know it is an unlisted code 43659 but I have not found any reimbursement information.  Has anyone billed for this and what is the comparable code?

I appreciate your input.

Dee


----------

